# Mathews Passion Vs Hoyt Vicxen



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

What do you choose?


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

I voted Passion for my wife cause the Vicxen does not go down to her draw lenght 22.5". I bought her one and she just loves it. she was shooting a prestige but would get tired quickly beacuse of the weight of the bow. Now that she has the passion she can shoot all day. I am going to buy her another one for hunting.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I vote hoyt vixen because the passion in my opinion was very top heavy and I dont like that in a bow. I like the Vixen because its the right weight for women and doesnt have the top heaviness.


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

rednecbowhunter said:


> I voted Passion for my wife cause the Vicxen does not go down to her draw lenght 22.5". I bought her one and she just loves it. she was shooting a prestige but would get tired quickly beacuse of the weight of the bow. Now that she has the passion she can shoot all day. I am going to buy her another one for hunting.


Thats wonderful.. i love it as well its so light!!! im glad your wife is happy and can shoot as much as she likes


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

My wife decided on the Vicxen


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I shot them both and I went with the vicxen.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I chose Vicxen*

Held up the Passion...and it is top heavy. Got my Vicxen 2 months ago...love it! Plus...I don't think anything looks as good as a blacked out Vicxen. Just personal opinion though.


----------



## mike 1980 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Top Heavy?????????*

My wife shot both and really liked both, the passion is a little harder to pull back. But that makes sense because it's also 20fps faster. And neither of us noticed it being to top heavy, but we hear that alot about the passion. Over all money not an option she likes the passion.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I also tried out both and bought the Passion. I though it had a much smoother draw, but they are both great bows!


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

*i love my...*

Vicxen!!!!! i have had it for 2 weeks and i cant put it down i have warn out my arm muscles from shooting so much


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ya'll know what I picked!


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

totally agree with the passion being top heavy. I went with a DXT b/c as you can see from my name I am a mathews girl all the way. I also shoot a prestige and love them both. The let off takes some getting use to, but I love my prestige.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, neither one will fit me. But they both look like excellent bows.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I picked the passion, I've held it a few times and it seems ok. I'm not a hoyt fan so will not pick them lol.


----------



## Big matt (Feb 26, 2010)

wife shot them both and the destroyer 350 and loved the 350 better.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Big matt said:


> wife shot them both and the destroyer 350 and loved the 350 better.


yes someone finally like me!! lol  tell ur wife good choice!


----------



## IzzysKitty (Jun 14, 2010)

*Passion or Vicxen*

I'm torn between the two myself. I like that the Passion is shorter, lighter and faster than the Vixcen. The only thing that bugs me about the Passion is the curve of the riser. Any comments? :help:


----------



## IzzysKitty (Jun 14, 2010)

*Or a pse???*

Oh yeah, I also tried the PSE Chaos One. I have to say, I was pretty darn impressed!

I LOVE my IZZY 

Allen--->:hug:<----Kat


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

The Passion is a little too short to suit me, and I've only held, but never shot a Vicxen. I'll stick with my Mathews C4 for tournaments and my trusty :thumbs_up ole MQ1 for hunting.


----------



## HoYtChIx26 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a passion and shot it for about 2-3months and it is very top heavy, and i could never get comfortable with it. I went and tried the hoyt vicxen and liked it a lot better. So i now have a vicxen and been shooting it for about 3wks and luv it.


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a huge fan of Hoyt and a huge fan of Vicki Cianciarulo! I moved 'up' from a Kobalt to a Vicxen. I love my Vicxen. I can't put it down. Smooth draw, great weight, super quiet and I think it is a sweet looking bow.


----------



## whitneyw (Jun 24, 2010)

IzzysKitty said:


> I'm torn between the two myself. I like that the Passion is shorter, lighter and faster than the Vixcen. The only thing that bugs me about the Passion is the curve of the riser. Any comments? :help:


I'm picking up my Passion tomorrow I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## Krazykim (Apr 5, 2010)

I owned both a Passion and a Vicxen. I sold my Vicxen after 2 months and bought a Mathews DR2. The Passion is my absolute favorite! I thought the Vicxen was heavy compared to my Passion. I even shot a Z7 but still like the Passion better!!! JMOP 


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I've shot both, and really didn't care for either...


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm marrying a Mathew's man...so there was no hesitation when the Passion came out last year. (I actually ran to the archery department on the release day only to find they had not come in yet).

This was my first ever bow so I am not one for comparisons...what I do know is that I held a two inch pattern the day I brought it home and took my first deer three weeks later.

The passion fits me beautifiuly, it is not heavy, it is easy to scout through the woods and climb a tree with, it shoots fast enough to hang with the boyz club and she is one sweet bow to pimp out.


----------

